# Remy Electric Motors



## aquilante (Feb 12, 2011)

Do you know something about REMY electric motor range?

They seem to be very powerful and light though they use high voltage (600 plus) to run in some configurations

What about costs?
Are they the "Rolls Royce" of the electric motor or are the similar to other brands?

http://www.remyinc.com/hybrid.asp


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

IIRC, December 2010 I had contact with Remy. as I wanted the HVH250 as well. 

As of today they make the rotor and stator. Not the housing. Housing is generally provided by a gearbox like demonstrated by Toyota, Honda and Merc, GM etc. 

Good news 1:
Prognosis in Dec 2010 was that end 2011 they will start providing/making motors with enclosures IIRC 3k price range. That would be fantastic. 

Good news 2:
DP cars / Rinehart Motion Systems may be making an enclosure already now. Hopefully someone can chime in.


----------



## aquilante (Feb 12, 2011)

oh, so they aren't on market yet
I'll try to get in touch which the european branch.

what about 600 V input: does it need a batteries pack different than usual?


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

aquilante said:


> oh, so they aren't on market yet
> I'll try to get in touch which the european branch.
> 
> what about 600 V input: does it need a batteries pack different than usual?


Remy has production in Poland yes, but thats OEM market.

Voltage does not change a battery chemistry. Just add more. 

Electro Vehicle Europe in Italy Bergamo sell 60kW water cooled induction motors. Ordered mine last week


----------



## aquilante (Feb 12, 2011)

FIMEA is the maker
http://www.fimea.it/produzione/trazione/trazione.htm


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Think both would be happy to supply,

EVE has helped me with selecting the right motor. M3-AC60. a 60kW version. 360V 200A, 90kw, 300A for a minute or less.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

steven4601 said:


> Think both would be happy to supply,
> 
> EVE has helped me with selecting the right motor. M3-AC60. a 60kW version. 360V 200A, 90kw, 300A for a minute or less.


 
Wow. Never seen such a motor in their shop. And for how much?


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> Electro Vehicle Europe in Italy Bergamo sell 60kW water cooled induction motors. Ordered mine last week


 What controller will you be using?


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

It may sound a bit optimistic, but I am working on my own controller. 
Hope it works out. If not i can buy a suited controller, or convert an existing 2hp inverter with large IGBT's.


----------



## Huub3 (Aug 16, 2009)

Steven,

that sounds very interesting. Please keep us updated on your progress (going industrial ACIM+VFD myself, motor run first time last week).

Do you have a build thread or blog somewhere?

Regards,


Huub


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi,

No blog yet. Maybe if I get some interresting results. If I fail making the controller I prefer to do it quietly 

My intension is to make it simple enough that most electrical design engineers and possibly experienced diyers can reproduce it at home for their appliances/pourposes. another possibility is to sell kits which need to be assembled. But afraid for claims as its not cheapest solution.......


----------



## dskiwi (Mar 17, 2011)

Remy motor are efficient and high power desity..but range is a function of battery capacity, vehicle weight, etc...not the motor. Remy has a patented HVH (high voltage hairpin) design. Remy is a Teir 1 automotive, heavy duty and military supplier of electric motors and has over 90,000 motors on the road with over 1 billion road miles. Remy has been in business for over 100 years and manufacturers over 17 million stators and rotors a year.


----------



## dskiwi (Mar 17, 2011)

Remy Electric Motors are good up to 700 volts and 600 amps but can be used at lower voltage and current which is user defined. The HVH250 line of motors are available in series or parallel windings.


----------

